# clipping dairy goat for 4-H.



## terri9630 (Jul 5, 2013)

No one here has ever shown a dairy goat in our county so I can't find anyone to help. Some tell me you don't shave dairy goats, some say #10 blade and some say #30 blade. What do I do? Also my clippers say they are adjustable from 10-15-30 but its not marked on the clippers. Is 10the finest(shortest) or 30? Its been well over 100 here so we shaved everyone with the finest blade last week, yes they are in the shade, so I probally won't need to shave much, but what if they are too short? The fair is Oct 10th.

We've never shown goats before, can ya tell?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use a 10 blade on bodies and a 30 for udders before I razor them. 
The higher the number the shorter it cuts, so the 30 would be the shortest out of yours. 
Your guys should be fine for the show with some small touch ups seeing where you used a 30


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you. These girls are only 6 months old so no udders to speak of yet. I was worried we had trimmed them too short but its been so hot for them.

No one here had ever seen a LA Mancha before. At tagging/registration people kept asking why we cut off the ears. I'm thinking of having the kids make up a sign with the breed discription to hang on their pens.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Your welcome 


Oh yes! You will
Get the ear thing A LOT! Haha!! I like to have a little fun with it sometimes though lol! :laugh: 

Good luck!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

they sould be good to go for the show. probably only need a good bath, use alcohol to clean their little ear nubs. you definitely need the sign or people will drive you nuts!! i would vaccinate for shipping fever now too. good luck!!


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks y'all. Shipping fever? Is that caused by traveling stress? Its actually farther to the vet than the fair. The extension agent said health certificats aren't even required this year.

I had my daughter print up the breed description from the ADGA web site and highlight the paragraph on the ears.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

shipping fever is pnuemonia brought on by stress, being away from home, and travel. just because the health papers arent required doesnt mean you shouldnt take precautions for your babies. i would do the pnuemonia vaccine, and cdt booster(if they havent had one already), at the very least. just for your own peace of mind, try to keep your goats at least one pen away from another farms goats this will limit nose to nose contact in case the other goats are sick. we put a tarp down in the pen and then the bedding. this will keep any diseases like cl that are in the soil from infecting your goats. have fun i know you will. i know everyone on the forum thinks i'm a worry wart, but after i do these few simple things i CAN relax and enjoy the fair.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 5, 2013)

An ounce of prevention...... I'll contact the vet tomorrow. They just had their shots in June so I'll make an apt and talk to him. How soon can a booster be given?


----------

